# I Literally Can't Play This Game Anymore lol



## Kaizer (Nov 24, 2021)

The overall spirit that existed in Population Growing is just not there anymore; for me at least. I'm probably just not even gonna play this anymore in all honesty. -Sigh- it's been a cool experience tho. But it just doesn't capture my heart or my soul. Was just wondering if anyone else felt this way. Maybe a future Animal Crossing will bring back that original spirit of the game. The sound effects, villager's personalities, hourly music, vibe and NPC's were all much better in Population Growing in my opinion. New Horizons is just kinda depressing to me and plays mostly on mental stimulation (getting many items, decorating in a thousand different ways, many different color combos, etc). It's too ego and not enough spirit. I'm just not really enjoying it in general honesty. I know many others are absolutely loving it tho. But I guess NH is just not for me.


----------



## Mad Aly (Nov 24, 2021)

I completely understand where you're coming from. I've thought about the game this way too, honestly. But I guess what keeps me coming back is my personal enjoyment of customizing and decorating in general. I can see how that's not everybody's cup of tea. So, if that's not really your thing, then New Horizons will largely fall flat for you.


----------



## Giddy (Nov 24, 2021)

I really understand, though I do enjoy decorating and all that, there were things I wished were brought back, such as those lil minigames you could play with friends, I mean why allow upto 8 people coming to your island if you're not able to play minigames like before. I think if they brought that back with Tortimer in the update, would have been quite special.


----------



## inazuma (Nov 24, 2021)

Sometimes i kinda feel like that with new leaf. We will miss you! :3 thank you for being here : D


----------



## Bilaz (Nov 24, 2021)

Yeah I agree the spirit has been dead since New Leaf imo  have you tried Wild World? There are loads of NPC backstories, quirky messages on the notice board, letters written by villagers, villager hobbies and more to discover


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 24, 2021)

@Mad Aly Yeah I might still play a lil more just to see what new items come around every here and there but in all honesty I'm not even feeling it lol. Sucks cuz I just got vines and they made navigating my Island so chill.

@Giddy I feel ya.

@inazuma Thanks, I appreciate that lol 

@Bilaz I was literally just 30 seconds ago before you typed this comment looking at videos of Wild World and was like damn this game looks so chill and like it retained the original spirit of Animal Crossing lol. The hourly music seemed chill, tortimer seemed to have expression and personaltiy just like in Population Growing and the music in Nook's shop was mad chill. It's a damn shame I never got to play Wild World. I was always iffy about playing it since it was on a handheld device. I prefer to play video games on TV. Switch really changed that for me. It took me a lil while but I'm really enjoying playing games you can play on the TV on my Switch. It's very convenient. They were on point with how they made the Switch lol. Only games I ever really truly enjoyed playing on handheld devices aside from the Switch were the Pokemon games. I have profound memories waking up early in the morning just to play Pokemon on my Gameboys and stuff haha. But anyways I'm rambling on. Maybe when I get the chance I'll play Wild World and relive the experience I never got to. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Roobi (Nov 24, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> Yeah I agree the spirit has been dead since New Leaf imo  have you tried Wild World? There are loads of NPC backstories, quirky messages on the notice board, letters written by villagers, villager hobbies and more to discover


I have such fond memories of that game ;; It was the first AC I played so there's a lot of nostalgia, but I loved the villagers, music and especially the cosy museum café and observatory^^
Also it feels like these days people are so obsessed with collecting every possible item and having the best designed island asap instead of just taking a few moments of the day to unwind and talk to your virtual friends.


----------



## Bilaz (Nov 24, 2021)

Kaizer said:


> Maybe when I get the chance I'll play Wild World and relive the experience I never got to. Thanks for pointing it out.


yessss I so recommend it! Make sure you talk to NPCs when they seem a little down to unlock backstory, read the bulletin board, read the notes in a bottle, talk to the villagers. There’s so so much

@Roobi I’m so glad you had a similar experience


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 24, 2021)

Roobi said:


> I have such fond memories of that game ;; It was the first AC I played so there's a lot of nostalgia, but I loved the villagers, music and especially the cosy museum café and observatory^^
> Also it feels like these days people are so obsessed with collecting every possible item and having the best designed island asap instead of just taking a few moments of the day to unwind and talk to your virtual friends.



Yep. I just realized something too. New Horizon's was basically created to be the Animal Crossing for the new generation if you think about it. And the newer generation (generally speaking with exceptions of course) have that need; better technology, more stuff, more expansive content and so on. They grew up with high tech phones etcetc as kids and teenagers and stuff lol. Anyways, you kinda get the point I'm trying to make. In general tho, I feel like they were so focused on appealing to the newer generation, that they kind of forgot about the older generation. That's exactly what I feel happened with New Horizons.



Bilaz said:


> yessss I so recommend it! Make sure you talk to NPCs when they seem a little down to unlock backstory, read the bulletin board, read the notes in a bottle, talk to the villagers. There’s so so much
> 
> @Roobi I’m so glad you had a similar experience



No doubt, I'll remember these wise words lol


----------



## Squeakoid (Nov 24, 2021)

Kaizer said:


> The overall spirit that existed in Population Growing is just not there anymore; for me at least. I'm probably just not even gonna play this anymore in all honesty. -Sigh- it's been a cool experience tho. But it just doesn't capture my heart or my soul. Was just wondering if anyone else felt this way. Maybe a future Animal Crossing will bring back that original spirit of the game. The sound effects, villager's personalities, hourly music, vibe and NPC's were all much better in Population Growing in my opinion. New Horizons is just kinda depressing to me and plays mostly on mental stimulation (getting many items, decorating in a thousand different ways, many different color combos, etc). It's too ego and not enough spirit. I'm just not really enjoying it in general honesty. I know many others are absolutely loving it tho. But I guess NH is just not for me.


Population growing, although I’ve never played it (I started with wold world and never had a GameCube) does seem to have a lot of unique quirks and same with wild world. I think a lot of what makes the older games special for me would be the nostalgia but when it comes to innovation and upgrades New Horizons has done a lot. Unfortunately I think what made animal crossing so special back in the day was the fact that it was a new Nintendo ip with funny little ideas and mean villagers etc because that was what Nintendo intended it to be… but as the games have gone on and new adaptations have been made to fit what many fans wanted aka more customisation, the actual gameplay aspect has taken a bit of a back seat. I like the addition of some old characters in the 2.0 update but i honestly get what you mean so much. The sound track, the world, the villager dialogue, the community, the entire main focus of the game shifting from a chill everyday village simulator to an island customisation game has bothered me quite a bit.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Nov 24, 2021)

I always hesitate because I don't want to be a downer (and want to avoid backlash) but honestly I know how you feel... I think if there was one main thing I'd point out that's missing in NH compared with NL and others past games it's charm. There's something about it overall (graphics, music, gameplay, etc.) that to me lacks... character? Or soul?

But I do still enjoy it.


----------



## inazuma (Nov 24, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> I always hesitate because I don't want to be a downer (and want to avoid backlash) but honestly I know how you feel... I think if there was one main thing I'd point out that's missing in NH compared with NL and others past games it's charm. There's something about it overall (graphics, music, gameplay, etc.) that to me lacks... character? Or soul?
> 
> But I do still enjoy it.


I hate that smug villagers didnt flirt with me anymore. Got me change henry's catchphrase to shawty.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 24, 2021)

Squeakoid said:


> Population growing, although I’ve never played it (I started with wold world and never had a GameCube) does seem to have a lot of unique quirks and same with wild world. I think a lot of what makes the older games special for me would be the nostalgia but when it comes to innovation and upgrades New Horizons has done a lot. Unfortunately I think what made animal crossing so special back in the day was the fact that it was a new Nintendo ip with funny little ideas and mean villagers etc because that was what Nintendo intended it to be… *but as the games have gone on and new adaptations have been made to fit what many fans wanted aka more customisation, the actual gameplay aspect has taken a bit of a back seat. I like the addition of some old characters in the 2.0 update but i honestly get what you mean so much. The sound track, the world, the villager dialogue, the community, the entire main focus of the game shifting from a chill everyday village simulator to an island customisation game has bothered me quite a bit.*



Yess exactly, you get it. You said it damn near perfectly. And the thing is, what had to have created this in the first place is ego. And people's egos can be stubborn and unflinching to change. I 100% brought these issues up to Nintendo on their website well before the 2.0 update and I know that they're aware of these things too; how can they not be? They just want to do what they feel is right instead of tuning into Spirit as a whole, and so that kinda makes me feel like these things won't change with a new update. If anything, down the line, some of the lead creators of the game will realize these things and set new leaders for the creation of the newer games to come in the future that may address these things at that time.



StarlitGlitch said:


> I always hesitate because I don't want to be a downer (and want to avoid backlash) but honestly I know how you feel... I think if there was one main thing I'd point out that's missing in NH compared with NL and others past games it's charm. There's something about it overall (graphics, music, gameplay, etc.) that to me lacks... character? Or soul?
> 
> But I do still enjoy it.



EXACTLY OMG. Character, soul, Spirit, EXACTLY. lol. CHARM. Great way to put it. 100% Charm oh mann..



inazuma said:


> I hate that smug villagers didnt flirt with me anymore. Got me change henry's catchphrase to shawty.



Lmfaooooooooooo


----------



## Squeakoid (Nov 24, 2021)

Kaizer said:


> Yess exactly, you get it. You said it damn near perfectly. And the thing is, what had to have created this in the first place is ego. And people's egos can be stubborn and unflinching to change. I 100% brought these issues up to Nintendo on their website well before the 2.0 update and I know that they're aware of these things too; how can they not be? They just want to do what they feel is right instead of tuning into Spirit as a whole, and so that kinda makes me feel like these things won't change with a new update. If anything, down the line, some of the lead creators of the game will realize these things and set new leaders for the creation of the newer games to come in the future that may address these things at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Animal Crossing 2026- Tom nook is now replaced by upgraded ABD and Isabelle is a nook phone 2.0


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2021)

I think that's why I only occasionally play NH whereas I continually come back to AC:GCN and NL I just don't get the same vibe from NH. 

I've always said that the og has a more cozy vibe. there aren't many options for customizing the town but in turn it really captures that rural "forest full of animals" vibe that I just adore. NH kinda feels more urban and so it's not inherently cozy feeling. I know technically NL is slightly more urban feeling than GCN but the soundtrack and atmosphere still give it that simple/cozy feeling that I love.

also the villager dialogue is so weak in NH it's basically a joke.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 24, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think that's why I only occasionally play NH whereas I continually come back to AC:GCN and NL I just don't get the same vibe from NH.
> 
> I've always said that the og has a more cozy vibe. there aren't many options for customizing the town but in turn it really captures that rural "forest full of animals" vibe that I just adore. NH kinda feels more urban and so it's not inherently cozy feeling. I know technically NL is slightly more urban feeling than GCN but the soundtrack and atmosphere still give it that simple/cozy feeling that I love.
> 
> also the villager dialogue is so weak in NH it's basically a joke.



101%%. And exactly oh my god, it absolutely is a joke. It's almost kind of literally like talking to a robot. Like... Thinking about how they slipped on that literally hurts my brain lol. It makes noo sensee that they let that happen when the game was built on the creator of Animal Crossing's yearning to create a sense of community, unity and togetherness. In fact, here's a quote by him regarding why he created Animal Crossing in the first place:



> "Animal Crossing features three themes: family, friendship and community. But the reason I wanted to investigate them was a result of being so lonely when I arrived in Kyoto! Chiba is east of Tokyo and quite a distance from Kyoto, and when I moved there I left my family and friends behind. In doing so, I realised that being close to them – being able to spend time with them, talk to them, play with them – was such a great, important thing. I wondered for a long time if there would be a way to recreate that feeling, and that was the impetus behind the original _Animal Crossing_."
> 
> "Another thing is that I'd always get home really late. And my family plays games, and would sometimes be playing when I got home. And I thought to myself – they're playing games, and I'm playing games, but we're not really doing it together. It'd be nice to have a play experience where even though we're not playing at the same time, we're still sharing things together. So this was something that the kids could play after school, and I could play when I got home at night, and I could kind of be part of what they were doing while I wasn't around. And at the same time they get to see things I've been doing. It was kind of a desire to create a space where my family and I could interact more, even if we weren't playing together."
> 
> - Katsuya Eguchi


----------



## Imbri (Nov 24, 2021)

It's funny you get that feeling, because I think NH has a lot of the same flavor as ACGC. Updated and more customization, of course, but this one reminds me of the original in more ways than any other game. Of course, how we see it is subjective, so if it doesn't ring true for you, that's valid.

Maybe it's in the way I play, but I feel very laid back with this. I craft tools/furniture when I want, I like the extra dress-up options, and sometimes just hang out in my house or a sunny spot (like the villagers do). I don't feel pressured to accomplish anything at a given time, and that's what I've always looked for with AC games.

I'm sorry you aren't enjoying it, and I hope you find joy in some of the older titles.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 24, 2021)

Everything in this game is a hollow shell of what it used to be. There’s absolutely no personality. Even in NL the villagers could still get p’d off at you, the island minigames were an amazing feature and I loved going there with my friends. And each personality overall was just better and more in depth. The NPCs were interesting and weird. This animal crossing is just _not weird enough. _


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 24, 2021)

Imbri said:


> It's funny you get that feeling, because I think NH has a lot of the same flavor as ACGC. Updated and more customization, of course, but this one reminds me of the original in more ways than any other game. Of course, how we see it is subjective, so if it doesn't ring true for you, that's valid.
> 
> Maybe it's in the way I play, but I feel very laid back with this. I craft tools/furniture when I want, I like the extra dress-up options, and sometimes just hang out in my house or a sunny spot (like the villagers do). I don't feel pressured to accomplish anything at a given time, and that's what I've always looked for with AC games.
> 
> I'm sorry you aren't enjoying it, and I hope you find joy in some of the older titles.



I feel you. Yeah, your priorities are simply different and in such a way where the changes don't really affect you all that much. That's cool that you're able to just chill with the game like that haha. And yeah, thanks. It's all good. When one door closes, a new one opens.



EtchaSketch said:


> Everything in this game is a hollow shell of what it used to be. There’s absolutely no personality. Even in NL the villagers could still get p’d off at you, the island minigames were an amazing feature and I loved going there with my friends. And each personality overall was just better and more in depth. The NPCs were interesting and weird. This animal crossing is just _not weird enough. _



Haa so well said. It really isn't weird enough! Remember how wacky and eccentric the gyroids were? Pretty good example lol. I actually really love what they did with the new gyroids tho and how they can sync with your music now. I currently have K.K. Bashment playing in my living room (in the game) and I love the way that my gyroids sync with the music. Although I really wish they had brought back the older gyroids as well, I think that's one of then newer things that they got really right in their own individuality if that makes sense. I'm gonna miss collecting the new gyroids and messing around with the music syncing lol. Just can't bring myself to go on due to the lack of overall weirdness that once was lol


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 24, 2021)

obligatory disclaimer: i don't think NH is a bad game. i like it well enough, i just think it's mediocre for an _AC_ game and lacks the charm/character i enjoy so much about older titles.

my biggest complaint with NH has always been the hollow dialogue and lack of charm, especially with how they streamlined things like the post office by replacing it with a tacky card stand -- which actually takes _longer_ to use. the bulletin board is dead as hell compared to even NL, and they even removed things as harmless as goodbye letters and birthday invitations. the game isn't unplayable to me, but as someone who always enjoyed the slice of life aspect over decorating inside or outside, NH really veered too far into being a decorating simulator for me and prioritized that aspect of the series to the point where everything else suffered.

NL struck the right balance for me. i've gone back and played WW recently, and it still has a lot of charm etc. but it lacks things to do for me in the same way NH does. (that and i'm a graphics snob.) NL softened the villagers more, but i'm okay with that as someone with social anxiety and low self-esteem, and they still had more personality than they do in NH. there were also some things you just couldn't change, which echoes real life. house placements, rocks, rivers and cliffs. what you arrive with is what you get, and you have to make something beautiful with the few things beyond your control. idk, it made more sense given the nature of the series. accidental mayor felt just far enough as opposed to unofficial god given how you can now -- with the DLC -- change virtually everything in NH. it almost feels a little like the sims with an animal crossing skin than animal crossing itself, if that makes sense.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 24, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> obligatory disclaimer: i don't think NH is a bad game. i like it well enough, i just think it's mediocre for an _AC_ game and lacks the charm/character i enjoy so much about older titles.
> 
> my biggest complaint with NH has always been the hollow dialogue and lack of charm, especially with how they streamlined things like the post office by replacing it with a tacky card stand -- which actually takes _longer_ to use. the bulletin board is dead as hell compared to even NL, and they even removed things as harmless as goodbye letters and birthday invitations. the game isn't unplayable to me, but as someone who always enjoyed the slice of life aspect over decorating inside or outside, NH really veered too far into being a decorating simulator for me and prioritized that aspect of the series to the point where everything else suffered.
> 
> NL struck the right balance for me. i've gone back and played WW recently, and it still has a lot of charm etc. but it lacks things to do for me in the same way NH does. (that and i'm a graphics snob.) NL softened the villagers more, but i'm okay with that as someone with social anxiety and low self-esteem, and they still had more personality than they do in NH. there were also some things you just couldn't change, which echoes real life. house placements, rocks, rivers and cliffs. what you arrive with is what you get, and you have to make something beautiful with the few things beyond your control. idk, it made more sense given the nature of the series. accidental mayor felt just far enough as opposed to unofficial god given how you can now -- with the DLC -- change virtually everything in NH. it almost feels a little like the sims with an animal crossing skin than animal crossing itself, if that makes sense.



Damn. Well said. I agree. And I also don't feel that New Horizons is a bad game. It's just not really Animal Crossing anymore to me. Like a few people including you have said, it really feels more like a really cool and advanced decorating simulator more than anything now. Which has many benefits in a profound and vast amount of ways and is why the game had potential to be legendary to me, but they stripped away the core component of what made the game what it was and was always meant to be in the first place; Spirit/Charm/Soul etc. If they can bring back that initial charm and soul back to the game while maintaining and expanding on the evolutionary aspect of the game regarding more items, abilities, control, etc, then I feel that they would have a game that would literally be considered top 10 best games of all time or something like that.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 24, 2021)

Yeah I feel like the pacing and just all this stuff that this game has going on has become like all over the place. Its like it wants you to take your time but then its like you wanna keep going because you want to get all the new items. I am sometimes in conflict with myself like "Do I keep on going getting the items?" or "Should I just take my time?" I prefer to take my time and not overwhelm myself with the game. If I feel I am starting to get bored of the game, I just play other games to kill them and then I come back the next day refreshed and I can still enjoy my time.

To this day I have mixed feelings on the game. I do not hate the game, I actually do like it when it does click with me again, but other times it does things that can really make you feel like you're stressing yourself out and other stuff that just makes you wanna not play, but I've learned that when that happens its best to take a break from the game and come back with a refreshed mindset.


----------



## Fey (Nov 24, 2021)

I still find enjoyment with the game, but I’ll admit that a lot of my fun and “story” only exists because I create it for myself.

Having more charm and character is definitely my biggest wish for the next installment! I think lots of us were hoping for more villager dialogue and interaction from this game, and it just went the opposite direction. It was clear pretty much from the first announcement video that the focus would be on crafting / customization instead, and while disappointing, I kind of saw this “emptiness” coming. Here’s hoping that’ll change again in the future!


----------



## LuluLove (Nov 24, 2021)

I don’t think NH is a bad game because I’ve played it so much and I can’t deny I had fun, but I feel some of your concerns. It doesn’t have the same feel as previous games(I’m mostly thinking about WW, for example). Honestly I believe that the core problem is the fact that new generations are mostly interested in “pretty games” rather than “deep games”. I’ve witnessed this in every single game that was part of my childhood(I’m a 97 kid ) and I don’t think there is a coming back. It’s sad but probably 80’s kids must have thought the same things about the newer games that I still think are amazing.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Nov 24, 2021)

I wouldn't count on the "spirit and soul" ever being brought back to the series. They had to get rid of Resetti, you think they'll bring back villager dialogue like the old days? Nope. People are way too sensitive now. And don't get me started on how they ruined the peppy personality...I can barely stand having one on my island. -_-

The only direction they have to go with developing the game is to bolster the design and collecting features. Everything else will likely just be hollow compared to the first few games. >_<


----------



## Sheando (Nov 24, 2021)

I mostly agree with you. I’m really enjoying this game for what it is now that they added so much content with the update, but the soul is gone. I’ve always gotten super attached to my villagers (in my New Leaf town, 5 of my 10 final villagers had been there from the beginning, a streak of more than five years) but I just can’t seem to click with anybody in the same way here. I still LIKE my villagers, but I don’t LOVE them, you know? All my franchise favorites are still villagers I had in WW or NL, back when they felt alive. I enjoy the customization, but I didn’t want the villagers to just be empty dolls.


----------



## Etown20 (Nov 24, 2021)

I think the idea of charm and soul are subjective. When I play New Horizons, I feel like it is overflowing with charm and it feels like the most lively game in the series to me.

I respect that other people feel differently and am not looking to debate or trying to change anybody's mind. I just thought I'd add that my experience and interpretation of the game has been quite a bit different than what has been mentioned so far.


----------



## cocoacat (Nov 24, 2021)

Even though I only started playing with New Leaf, I understand what people mean by the charm or the spirit of the game. I feel like New Horizons has lost some of its weirdness in favor of more popular things. Even the new character designs... while I love them, they're all pretty cutesy. Or our characters nose. Or the dialogues. Or the watered down npcs. Or the houses that look straight out of a magazine instead of the colorful fairytale mess they used to be.

Animal Crossing always seemed to me to be about living with quirky characters and getting to know and befriend them while we fish and hunt bugs. Now it's like Calico Critters where everyone is cute and nice and we just decorate (while they mostly ignore what we build.) 

I still love the game and even if bland at times, I appreciate how beautiful and well done it is. I just wish they had kept more of the personality and offbeat humor that the older games had. They may be silly or unnecessary things, but things like villagers keeping and showing off letters you sent them add to one's connection with the world. 

Also hope they go back to using Mayor/Town Hall in the future. Resident Representative and Resident Services are cumbersome.


----------



## Serabee (Nov 24, 2021)

...Yah, can't say I relate. Like, at all. BUT I know you're not alone, because I feel like I only ever see people complain about the game  I was really hoping this update would help with that given all the excitement about it, but then like, the day after it dropped everyone was back to complaining about what it still lacked. I mean, I love this game, and I joined this forum to share my love of it. But the amount of complaining on here really bums me out.

Anyway... personally, I love ACNH. I loved it since day 1. IMO, it's the best game so far and has improved the previous one DRASTICALLY. The ability to craft and to decorate outside is enough to push it over the edge for me- it's something I've been dreaming of since the first game and now it's finally real. TBH, I tended to get bored faster in previous games. Yes, I could fish and bug hunt and chat with villagers. ANd then I could decorate my house. But... then what? Now I can also craft, cook, decorate my island (I LOVE to decorate seasonally- I'm currently preparing a Turkey Day feast to compliment what Franklin makes!), go island hopping for materials/villagers/furniture/DIYs, design some houses... there's just SO much more content, on top of what I already loved.

I mean, I will agree the vibe of the game has changed a bit. But I think it's changed in a WONDERFUL way. The customization options, the ability to truly express yourself on your island and turn it into the town you've always dreamed of. And if/when your dreams change? You can change it up again! I've been playing since day 1, resetting once the day after release, and I haven't reset since, which is a record to me. I feel more invested in my game than ever because I really love Woodland and all the memories I've made there. Now, I will admit, I feel a bit less clingy and less close to my villagers. But, again, I don't feel like it's in a bad way. I think part of why is because I'm no longer afraid of losing them randomly- they'll be there as long as I want. I can chat with them whenever I feel like, squee about how cute they are whenever I see them, give them new clothes and furniture, make them vacation homes, visit their home/have them visit mine, have coffee with them, etc. but then I can also focus on other pursuits without feeling the need to chat with them if I'm too focused on decorating or crafting or whatever. I love having that freedom, while still having cute villagers (and I certainly love having more control over who's on my island than EVER before!)

So, yah... to sum up... I feel like the vibe of the game has changed, the content and priorities have changed, but I feel it's 100% for the better.
And I'm so, so, so sad to see people continuously complaining about a game I love, calling it the worst of the series, saying how much of a disappointment it is, etc. and basically making me feel dumb for loving it so much. That really wasn't what I expected when I joined this site. And, to be clear- I'm not bashing anyone who's disappointed or dislikes the game. I just sometimes feel out of place when I'm basically sitting here wearing an "I love ACNH" t-shirt and so many other people are basically saying why I shouldn't. I'm not mad or bashing anyone or saying people aren't allowed to complain. I just personally find it sad.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 24, 2021)

Serabee said:


> ...Yah, can't say I relate. Like, at all. BUT I know you're not alone, because I feel like I only ever see people complain about the game  I was really hoping this update would help with that given all the excitement about it, but then like, the day after it dropped everyone was back to complaining about what it still lacked. I mean, I love this game, and I joined this forum to share my love of it. But the amount of complaining on here really bums me out.
> 
> Anyway... personally, I love ACNH. I loved it since day 1. IMO, it's the best game so far and has improved the previous one DRASTICALLY. The ability to craft and to decorate outside is enough to push it over the edge for me- it's something I've been dreaming of since the first game and now it's finally real. TBH, I tended to get bored faster in previous games. Yes, I could fish and bug hunt and chat with villagers. ANd then I could decorate my house. But... then what? Now I can also craft, cook, decorate my island (I LOVE to decorate seasonally- I'm currently preparing a Turkey Day feast to compliment what Franklin makes!), go island hopping for materials/villagers/furniture/DIYs, design some houses... there's just SO much more content, on top of what I already loved.
> 
> ...


Let me just get the record straight. You are allowed to enjoy the game and have your opinion thats fine, but when you say things like "I'm so, so, so sick of people complaining about a game I love." its sounds like you get tired of people bashing on the game. You have to realize that most people really want to see more done with the game. Just because they say that doesn't mean they hate the game and I really don't get why this is so hard to understand. We all have different opinions, different perspectives of how we see the game, thats just how it is.

Look, I am not here to start any arguments but I just want to clear this whole confusion thing up. I was one of those people who got attacked by other users who kept assuming that I only post "negative" things about the game when in reality I've spoken about good things about the game and not just negative. Sure there are times I was hard on the game but I am not one of those people who is like "I hate this game so much" I am not like that at all. Many people on this site don't seem to understand the difference between having an actual valid opinion and then having to be attacked by others who simply don't agree with you. Its a hurtful feeling.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 24, 2021)

I agree. I want to play it and have fun but I find myself turning it on for no more than 20 mins and then shutting it back down again. There's things to do and my island is nowhere complete but I just don't care? Like it's just kinda meh experience.


----------



## Serabee (Nov 24, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Let me just get the record straight. You are allowed to enjoy the game and have your opinion thats fine, but when you say things like "I'm so, so, so sick of people complaining about a game I love." its sounds like you get tired of people bashing on the game. You have to realize that most people really want to see more done with the game. Just because they say that doesn't mean they hate the game and I really don't get why this is so hard to understand. We all have different opinions, different perspectives of how we see the game, thats just how it is.
> 
> Look, I am not here to start any arguments but I just want to clear this whole confusion thing up. I was one of those people who got attacked by other users who kept assuming that I only post "negative" things about the game when in reality I've spoken about good things about the game and not just negative. Sure there are times I was hard on the game but I am not one of those people who is like "I hate this game so much" I am not like that at all. Many people on this site don't seem to understand the difference between having an actual valid opinion and then having to be attacked by others who simply don't agree with you. Its a hurtful feeling.


...I'm not here to start arguments, either. And I'm not here to attack anyone. But I feel like I'm entitled to feel upset when I keep seeing people bash something I love and I'm entitled to express that. Like I said, I joined here to share my love of the game. So it bums me out when it feels like most of the active threads are doing the opposite. You're allowed to express your feelings, but so am I. My opinion is just as actual and valid as yours. And I'm sorry if you've been attacked (and I don't doubt you have, there are always crappy people out there), but I've never attacked you and never would. That's not what I'm doing at all.


----------



## naranjita (Nov 24, 2021)

I don't want to sound dismissive, but a lot of what people say regarding the older games being more "magical" or whatever... yeah, a big chunk of that is nostalgia. Like, Animal Crossing releases are actually pretty rare. New Leaf came out, like, 10 years ago. The earlier ones, even longer ago than that. Most of us played those games when we were children. Of course everything was more magical and special back then.

My first AC game was Wild World, and it has a very special place in my heart. And yes, I remember the dialogue being a lot more varied back then, and it was, and that's an aspect where WW is still better than NH, but let's be real, the reason I remember the dialogue so fondly is because 1. as a child, I was much more inclined to spend hours doing nothing but talking to cartoon animals in a video game, and 2. there was very little to do in WW otherwise compared to NH.

Especially when people claim that there was more to do in WW or earlier games, like... No. Your child brain was just much better at filling out the empty space. There's no way you can say there was more content to WW or earlier games than NH, like, objectively. Heck, even NL is arguable; yeah, there's, like, the mini games, I guess, but NH has terraforming and more freedom for outdoors customization, so it balances out.

Heck, people complain about the villagers being "soulless" or acting like "robots". Have you actually gone back and compared the villagers from earlier games to the villagers in NH? Dialogue variety may be down compared to WW (and it has certainly gone _up_ when compared to NL), but at least they actually _do things _when they're outside. They fish and try to catch bugs instead of pointlessly holding out fishing rods and nets that they never use. They sing and exercise. They play around and take pictures of interesting furniture. They water the flowers and get distracted looking at the falling leaves. They even have unique dialogue for when you give them something that they gifted you. How is that soulless when compared to the earlier games? How can you say that they act like robots when they are so full of life compared to the villagers from previous games, who would never react to the world changing around them?

Idk. I feel like a lot of people don't actually want NH to be better, as much as I agree that there is room for improvement with it. Frankly, I don't think they even want the AC game that they think they want. What they really want is to be children again. And Nintendo can't give you that.


----------



## moonlights (Nov 24, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Let me just get the record straight. You are allowed to enjoy the game and have your opinion thats fine, but when you say things like "I'm so, so, so sick of people complaining about a game I love." its sounds like you get tired of people bashing on the game. You have to realize that most people really want to see more done with the game. Just because they say that doesn't mean they hate the game and I really don't get why this is so hard to understand. We all have different opinions, different perspectives of how we see the game, thats just how it is.
> 
> Look, I am not here to start any arguments but I just want to clear this whole confusion thing up. I was one of those people who got attacked by other users who kept assuming that I only post "negative" things about the game when in reality I've spoken about good things about the game and not just negative. Sure there are times I was hard on the game but I am not one of those people who is like "I hate this game so much" I am not like that at all. Many people on this site don't seem to understand the difference between having an actual valid opinion and then having to be attacked by others who simply don't agree with you. Its a hurtful feeling.



yeah because it is tiring. Everytime a new update drops the focus switches to new complaints about some random feature from an older game that has evolved somehow. And that's exactly that, Animal Crossing has evolved as a series, imagine how stale it would get if we just had the same game with the exact same features every installment. You're allowed an opinion, that was never the argument, but if you're just not enjoying the game, you're able to play any of the older games that have the elements you so desire.

Separate point, but I'm really surprised at the amount of complaints about the dialogue in NH. I definitely feel like they've added more since the last update because I'm still discovering new lines everytime I play.


----------



## RollingAntony (Nov 24, 2021)

Hey, it's the weekly "NH sucks because x reason" thread. Or was it daily? There's so many I've lost track.

If you don't like a game, either because you don't like it as much as others or you just simply don't vibe it, don't play it. Forcing yourself to play something you keep finding things to complain will not help like it, it'll be worse.


People here probably already know I love New Horizons, but since I'm a foolish newcomer to the series, I can't truly comprehend the awesomeness of the older games on the series! I personally find very silly (and tbqh, I previously find it irritating and absurd lol) when people say this game lacks charm and soul or whatever little word they use to describe that "magical" feeling and try to pass that as an objective and definitive statement about the game. 

The game oozes charm and coziness at every step, the dialogue is nowhere near as bad as people whine every 2 seconds (it's actually very nice), it has lots of unique things going for each resident such as their activities, most of the NPC are so well established and developed (lol at people still trying to push the "downgrade" thing with no basis whatsoever) and there's thousands of little details to warm your heart out there. The feeling of walking around on a terracotta path while wearing kimono shoes while 6PM is playing and you see one of your residents singing their heart out and another one is lifting weights with the sunset as background? _Amazing_.

Like we get it, if the cutesy virtual animal doesn't call you fat, idiot or flirts with you while having a wife, they're lifeless dolls (or robots, or insert [x] word here). We get it, people think "mean" is a personality but "nice" isn't, and apparently want to be friends with someone who insults you because friendship is a challenge to see how much you can stand being around an unpleasant thing until you "win them over". But I don't. And constantly hearing that's the true charming and only magical way to connect with your residents just alienates me from the fandom more and more.

Oh yeah, the Island Newspaper is probably 100x times better than the old bulletin board and is low-key one of the most wholesome features on this 100% facts empty and hollow game.


But yeah, don't play a game you don't like. Have fun playing the Animal Crossing games you enjoy.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Nov 24, 2021)

I have a feeling you prefer how simple ACGC is by comparison to NH too, which probably plays into the “spirit” thing. The only big thing you really have to worry about in that game is paying off your house, and that’s it. Whereas, in NH, you have to worry about everything else on top of that. Especially after the 2.0 update, and the dlc for those who chose to buy it. Plus, it really moves away from the “making a life in the forest with the animals” thing as well. A lot of us literally knocked down the entire forest just to build a paved town lol, so I definitely get what you mean. ACGC was a lot more chill and most of the fun came from interacting with you villagers and exploring around, it was a simpler time.

Tbh, I think if the villagers had more life to them (as far as dialogue) it would solve the lack of charm problem. For me, that’s where it got lost. I’m otherwise very happy with NH and play it everyday.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 24, 2021)

Well this thread is already giving me flashbacks to what happened to me last year when I tried to express about my feelings with the game and I got attacked for it.


----------



## RiceBunny (Nov 24, 2021)

When the president of Nintendo died, I knew things would be different. When they took down Club Nintendo shortly after his death, it confirmed it. I knew this game wouldn’t be like the others. Am I disappointed? Yes. Will I continue playing in hopes they release the rest of the game? Yeah. When they released the game barebone, it gave me EA Sims vibes, then they released this big update, but with a DLC attached that was even beefier; that right there confirmed my fears that Nintendo was going the EA route, which is honestly the most disappointing part.


----------



## Altarium (Nov 24, 2021)

Serabee said:


> ...Yah, can't say I relate. Like, at all. BUT I know you're not alone, because I feel like I only ever see people complain about the game  I was really hoping this update would help with that given all the excitement about it, but then like, the day after it dropped everyone was back to complaining about what it still lacked. I mean, I love this game, and I joined this forum to share my love of it. But the amount of complaining on here really bums me out.
> 
> Anyway... personally, I love ACNH. I loved it since day 1. IMO, it's the best game so far and has improved the previous one DRASTICALLY. The ability to craft and to decorate outside is enough to push it over the edge for me- it's something I've been dreaming of since the first game and now it's finally real. TBH, I tended to get bored faster in previous games. Yes, I could fish and bug hunt and chat with villagers. ANd then I could decorate my house. But... then what? Now I can also craft, cook, decorate my island (I LOVE to decorate seasonally- I'm currently preparing a Turkey Day feast to compliment what Franklin makes!), go island hopping for materials/villagers/furniture/DIYs, design some houses... there's just SO much more content, on top of what I already loved.
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree with all of this! New Horizons added every single feature I dreamed of when I was playing previous installments, which makes it by far my favorite game in the series, and I think people sometimes speak with rose-tinted glasses when they talk about the older games. I remember making a list of things I wanted to see in the next Animal Crossing back in the New Leaf days.


Number one was being able to have control over the villagers. Where they live, when they come, and when they leave. We got that.
Number two was a map editor tool. Being able to move trees, rocks, buildings, and even the river. We got that.
Number three was a better public works projects implementation. We got that in spades.
Number four was for the villagers to be more interesting. They now sit, eat, run around, read, sing, look at stuff, interact with items. We got that. Say what you want about the dialogue in New Horizons, but please go back to New Leaf. Take a shot every time a villager hits you with tutorial dialogue or a smug compares you to a bunch of cucumbers. You'll have fun!
New Horizons has given us so much flexibility, and that's what keeps me playing. There's always something to do, something to change. I can redesign my entire island whenever I feel like it, I don't need to time travel every time I want to get rid of a streetlight or move a tree one square to the left.

It's crazy how much great stuff we got that people take for granted. Like, in previous games you couldn't even decide how your character looked without looking up a guide. You couldn't ever change your face. You couldn't even create a dark-skinned character!!!

I feel like New Horizons OOZES charm (just take a look at how the flowers shake when it's windy!), but most of us aren't kids anymore. That fascination and naivety we once had when we first started playing the series is gone, but that isn't on the series. It's on us. Yes, snooties and crankies are no longer mean, but is that really a bad thing? This game is like a relaxing getaway, I don't need characters being mean to me. There's enough hate out there.

I don't think the "spirit" of Animal Crossing is gone at all. What even is the "spirit" anyway? Living the simple life carelessly in a forest with anthropomorphic animals? We still do that! Except now you can make a city instead of a forest if you feel like it. I think the spirit of Animal Crossing is more about being able to create a haven where the player can feel at peace. And we can do that now much more than we used to.

But this is just my opinion, and having discussions is what forums are about after all.


----------



## Lullaboid (Nov 24, 2021)

I absolutely love this game and have played for over 1,000 hours. That said, I completely agree that the game is missing heart in a way former versions of the game were not. It feels glossier and less quaint, and I don't know about you but as a longtime fan it was kind of weird to witness the explosion of interest that occurred because of the pandemic. 

Basically I happen to like what the game has turned into, but I agree that it has changed. I do miss the quirky, quaint feel of former titles.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 24, 2021)

Oh hey look, it didn't take long for this thread to derail into 'angry defenders against angry bashers' You don't see me coming into threads about 'NH appreciation' trying to start stuff. You don't like reading the OP's thread? Simple, don't go into the topic. You said the same thing to OP. Don't play the game. Follow your own words and don't engage in the thread.

I get it. This game is 'the best' and 'the worst' depending on what side of the fence you look at. As far as a designing simulator goes, this one is the best of the best. If designing is not your cup of tea, than you're not really going to be able to enjoy or utilize the game to its fullest potential because many other parts of the game were placed on the backburner. I liked the other aspects from the other games, so to me NH really doesn't fill that part as much as the other games. The paid dlc is pretty much a designer + package.

With that said, the update definitely brought life for the game to me. To much was missing that they thankfully brought back or made new. And I have enjoyed it for what it is. The only thing I would like would be multiplayer games and the such. Going online with my friends to play the mini-games was the most memorable part.

We're all entitled to our opinions, at the end of the day, but let's try to keep our behavior in check? The world can be a pretty crappy place, but we're not making it any better by being rude and petty to others. Let's try to bring some positivity to this closeknit community and respect each others opinions. You don't have to agree with them and that is fine, but be better than that.


----------



## vanivon (Nov 24, 2021)

honestly, while i get how tiring it is seeing things turn into “angry defenders vs angry bashers,” it’s easy to get riled up because there _is _no end to complaints about NH. there are multiple complaint threads, one with over 300 pages and _six thousand _replies. it’s easy to see someone making yet another thread about how NH didn’t vibe with them and sigh over it, because it’s a case of “ah, here we go again.” that said, I’ll try to be civil.



RollingAntony said:


> People here probably already know I love New Horizons, but since I'm a foolish newcomer to the series, I can't truly comprehend the awesomeness of the older games on the series! I personally find very silly (and tbqh, I previously find it irritating and absurd lol) when people say this game lacks charm and soul or whatever little word they use to describe that "magical" feeling and try to pass that as an objective and definitive statement about the game.
> 
> The game oozes charm and coziness at every step, the dialogue is nowhere near as bad as people whine every 2 seconds (it's actually very nice), it has lots of unique things going for each resident such as their activities...



as someone whose favourite AC game IS Population Growing for admitted nostalgia reasons, I’ve never understood the idea that you HAVE to be a new fan to enjoy NH a lot because I agree with your entire post re: charm. I think NH has plenty of it and has been the closest to the joy being 8 and playing PG the series has ever felt for me since. there are so many small details to it from the way your villagers bundle up for winter to the daily stretches (which were my #1 favourite thing to do in PG and something I used to time travel to summer to do, adding to the replicated charm factor now that they’re in NH)...

in OP’s case, I think honestly the game just lacks charm and spirit to them because it’s not PG and that’s that. just about every post OP has made in this board I’ve seen has been a complaint it’s not PG or anything like PG and PG did things differently — and while it’s not a crime to prefer a different game, if you set your expectations a certain way, they’re bound to be too high for what you’re going into no matter what you experience. PG came out 20 years ago. AC went from being a series so niche the JPN team hadn’t planned on localising it to one of Nintendo’s biggest IPs; of course it’s going to turn into something else, which lacks charm for you. that’s fine. that doesn’t mean it lacks charm entirely.



moonlights said:


> I'm really surprised at the amount of complaints about the dialogue in NH. I definitely feel like they've added more since the last update because I'm still discovering new lines everytime I play.



no but like me too I’m SO surprised to see dialogue complaints still because villagers have a LOT more to say now if you talk to them a little bit. they even have some species-specific lines because someone in another thread pointed out something squirrels say about their tails & I’ve seen Fang make cracks about howling at the moon. NH, at least now with 2.0, has a lot more dialogue than we all give it credit for.


----------



## Raz (Nov 24, 2021)

Have you asked yourself "what if the problem isn't the game, but myself?". 

See, I would assume that you played ACGC back when you were a little kid. People change over time. Lots of things change over time, but above all else, we change. Nostalgia is a thing, but consider this: do you think you would fall in love with ACGC today if you had the opportunity to experience it for the first time again? I honestly think you wouldn't. 

It's a lot easier for us to be unable to disconnect from these feelings of nostalgia, and we also create fake memories of how things were in the past (and that's why you'll see lots of people saying something like "this isn't as good as I remembered" when they interact with that "thing" from the past. And, as we get older, I feel like we find it progressively more difficult to like newer things, especially newer iterations of things we liked in the past (either because there was a drop in quality, the target audience changed and you're not a part of it anymore, or like, you simply doesn't like that thing anymore/as much as you did in the past).


----------



## kayleee (Nov 25, 2021)

It’s totally fine to not like the game but why make so many threads about it? Just don’t play it. I don’t join lawn mowing forums to specifically tell them how much better the lawn at my old house was and how much I hate mowing my current lawn. Im totally within my right to hate my lawn but like I don’t expect anyone else to care? Especially on a forum of lawn mowing enthusiasts? I don’t get it lol


----------



## MidnightAura (Nov 25, 2021)

OP I get you. I like New Horizons, it’s a good game but imo it’s not a good animal crossing game. 
I don’t think I’m speaking from a nostalgic place as I play the games daily. (The bare minimum at least once a week and that’s mostly for City Folk, the others get more time) I didn’t manage to track down a copy of the GameCube game till I was an adult so I have no childhood nostalgia for it. I play it and the other  titles because for me they hit differently to ACNH. I feel you get the most out of ACNH if you love decorating as that’s where the focus is. I have to be in the mood for decorating and most of the time I don’t enjoy it, my island is finished and there’s a part of me like “Now what?”

The graphics in NH are gorgeous but I value gameplay over graphics. I love that in the older games you had to build a relationship with the villagers and it took time. I love that they had to warm up to you. Now every villager is your bff from the first interaction and you are treated like a God. I like that the villagers in the previous titles gave you things to do. I love the hobby system in Wild World where villagers interests change. I like my villagers asking for decor ideas and new furniture and I love that they ping me to talk to me a lot. In new horizons I get pinged about once a week and it’s usually just to give me a pair of sunglasses or socks. One time I played for five hours straight and not once did my villagers talk to me or each other. It made my game feel soulless. It’s really cute how the villagers can now run, sit, read etc. They look beautiful but they feel shallow.

True, villagers in the old games don’t do as many cute things but they have way more personality. Rosie and Tangy in my NH game are different in appearance but identical. They both tell me daily they can’t wait to be pop stars. Lazies are obsessed with bugs and snooties and crankies are adorable From day one. Tangy in my GameCube AC game has a much more interesting personality and I feel a connection with her.

Lots of people love ACNH and that’s great, we are all different.


----------



## Faux (Nov 25, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> You don't like reading the OP's thread? Simple, don't go into the topic.



This site is relatively slow for some of us who have nothing to do after school / work / on weekends / etc. except scroll and play video games.
There doesn't need to be 47 topics about how much people do not like this game.

No, people do not have to interact with these threads, but when it keeps getting pushed up and up and up, amongst other threads consisting of the same exact content, as if they expect the people here not only to commiserate but somehow change things for them or something ... ??? ...

It sure does get old fast, lol.


----------



## Starboard (Nov 25, 2021)

I actually found myself agreeing with both sides of this "argument". I used to post rants all the time but now I lurk more because I feel like everything's already been said a long time ago and there _are_ a lot of threads about the same things on here. Also I feel bad bashing the game when in fact I do enjoy it and it's my favourite of the series. To be clear my negative feelings don't come from me disliking the game at all but from thinking it's such a shame that they could have made a great game almost perfect by leaving in older features that lots of people enjoyed. I do understand the need to vent about these things but I also understand the people who come across these threads constantly and are tired of them and think it's unfair to the developers. Discussion is good but I'm thinking maybe to avoid drama (this kind of thing has happened several times before) we should just leave our opinion and not say anything negative about people complaining too much or praising too much or whatever. That's what gets people heated imo.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 25, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Yeah I feel like the pacing and just all this stuff that this game has going on has become like all over the place. Its like it wants you to take your time but then its like you wanna keep going because you want to get all the new items. I am sometimes in conflict with myself like "Do I keep on going getting the items?" or "Should I just take my time?" I prefer to take my time and not overwhelm myself with the game. If I feel I am starting to get bored of the game, I just play other games to kill them and then I come back the next day refreshed and I can still enjoy my time.
> 
> To this day I have mixed feelings on the game. I do not hate the game, I actually do like it when it does click with me again, but other times it does things that can really make you feel like you're stressing yourself out and other stuff that just makes you wanna not play, but I've learned that when that happens its best to take a break from the game and come back with a refreshed mindset.



I feel you. Sometimes you do indeed need to just take a step back and in doing so, things tend to regulate themselves. A lot of this has to do with dopamine and how dopamine works in our brain according to what and how we're engaging with certain things.



Fey said:


> I still find enjoyment with the game, but I’ll admit that a lot of my fun and “story” only exists because I create it for myself.
> 
> Having more charm and character is definitely my biggest wish for the next installment! I think lots of us were hoping for more villager dialogue and interaction from this game, and it just went the opposite direction. It was clear pretty much from the first announcement video that the focus would be on crafting / customization instead, and while disappointing, I kind of saw this “emptiness” coming. Here’s hoping that’ll change again in the future!



Amen!



LuluLove said:


> I don’t think NH is a bad game because I’ve played it so much and I can’t deny I had fun, but I feel some of your concerns. It doesn’t have the same feel as previous games(I’m mostly thinking about WW, for example). Honestly I believe that the core problem is the fact that new generations are mostly interested in “pretty games” rather than “deep games”. I’ve witnessed this in every single game that was part of my childhood(I’m a 97 kid ) and I don’t think there is a coming back. It’s sad but probably 80’s kids must have thought the same things about the newer games that I still think are amazing.



I know exactly what you mean. And haha that may be true actually. But I also still feel that there may be a little more to it than that. I know there are people of the newer generation that recognize the older games and cling to them as well. Also, there have been some pretty amazing games that have come out despite the new appeal to the newer generation of people who have different values. I haven't finished it yet but Zelda BOTW is epic and kind of a good example. I feel that there will still be epic games coming out in the future with Spirit and true overall quality as well. We just might have to do some digging to amass those games in quantity where in the 80's, 90's and 2000's those games were abundant and nothing less was expected.



ChaosKitten said:


> I wouldn't count on the "spirit and soul" ever being brought back to the series. They had to get rid of Resetti, you think they'll bring back villager dialogue like the old days? Nope. People are way too sensitive now. And don't get me started on how they ruined the peppy personality...I can barely stand having one on my island. -_-
> 
> The only direction they have to go with developing the game is to bolster the design and collecting features. Everything else will likely just be hollow compared to the first few games. >_<



I said this before and I'll say it again. NEVERR SAY NEVARRRR "Justin Bieber voice*

lol nah but in all seriousness, yeah it's true that a lot of the newer generation prioritize things that are less healthy and can also be very demanding and cause uproar in their beliefs and demands using social media etc, but we have to have faith. Truth matters, and it always prevails. Without faith in Truth prevailing, we lose ourselves. I get where you're coming from, but we have to maintain Faith, even if things get ugly; in fact, especially when things get ugly.



Sheando said:


> I mostly agree with you. I’m really enjoying this game for what it is now that they added so much content with the update, but the soul is gone. I’ve always gotten super attached to my villagers (in my New Leaf town, 5 of my 10 final villagers had been there from the beginning, a streak of more than five years) but I just can’t seem to click with anybody in the same way here. I still LIKE my villagers, but I don’t LOVE them, you know? All my franchise favorites are still villagers I had in WW or NL, back when they felt alive. I enjoy the customization, but I didn’t want the villagers to just be empty dolls.



I know exactly what you mean. I was trying to keep the Spirit alive by getting Tom, Wolf Gang, Jay, either Mint or Peanut and maybe Butch all on my Island just so that at least I could somewhat maintain that soul and spirit since I already built connections with those villagers in Population Growing lol. But yeah even in doing so I don't think it's really gonna make much of a difference in the overall feel of the game.



Etown20 said:


> I think the idea of charm and soul are subjective. When I play New Horizons, I feel like it is overflowing with charm and it feels like the most lively game in the series to me.
> 
> I respect that other people feel differently and am not looking to debate or trying to change anybody's mind. I just thought I'd add that my experience and interpretation of the game has been quite a bit different than what has been mentioned so far.



That's fair. You feel how you feel.


cocoacat said:


> Even though I only started playing with New Leaf, I understand what people mean by the charm or the spirit of the game. I feel like New Horizons has lost some of its weirdness in favor of more popular things. Even the new character designs... while I love them, they're all pretty cutesy. Or our characters nose. Or the dialogues. Or the watered down npcs. Or the houses that look straight out of a magazine instead of the colorful fairytale mess they used to be.
> 
> Animal Crossing always seemed to me to be about living with quirky characters and getting to know and befriend them while we fish and hunt bugs. Now it's like Calico Critters where everyone is cute and nice and we just decorate (while they mostly ignore what we build.)
> 
> ...



Exactly. I agree with pretty much everything you said. And yeah there are some things that are new that they added that the other games didn't have. I love when my villagers interact with stuff I put on the Island. That's precious haha. Like Rudy has sat in a chair before, played with the pinball machine that I have and I have these cherry speakers playing K.K. Drivin' next to Piper's house on a table and I saw her near the speakers singing the song once. Stuff like that they got really right and I don't discredit that. I just wish they didn't strip everything else away. They stripped away the core in favor for little quirks and kibbles and bits lol. The kibbles and bits are amazing but the cores are always more important honestly in my view. They def could have done both too.


Serabee said:


> ...Yah, can't say I relate. Like, at all. BUT I know you're not alone, because I feel like I only ever see people complain about the game  I was really hoping this update would help with that given all the excitement about it, but then like, the day after it dropped everyone was back to complaining about what it still lacked. I mean, I love this game, and I joined this forum to share my love of it. But the amount of complaining on here really bums me out.
> 
> Anyway... personally, I love ACNH. I loved it since day 1. IMO, it's the best game so far and has improved the previous one DRASTICALLY. The ability to craft and to decorate outside is enough to push it over the edge for me- it's something I've been dreaming of since the first game and now it's finally real. TBH, I tended to get bored faster in previous games. Yes, I could fish and bug hunt and chat with villagers. ANd then I could decorate my house. But... then what? Now I can also craft, cook, decorate my island (I LOVE to decorate seasonally- I'm currently preparing a Turkey Day feast to compliment what Franklin makes!), go island hopping for materials/villagers/furniture/DIYs, design some houses... there's just SO much more content, on top of what I already loved.
> 
> ...



I feel exactly where you're coming from. And I can see why you would absolutely adore New Horizons. It seems you got the DLC, correct me if I'm wrong. I feel that this may be part of the reason why you're able to enjoy it in the whole way that you are. I personally don't have the DLC so maybe that might contribute to why I feel the way I feel this time around. I don't really feel it was right for them to only make the game 100% whole thru a paid DLC and have felt strongly about this type of stuff for a while now. I feel like that's what the advancement of technology has done for game creators/developers etc. There's more capitalization on paid content that once came with the game for free as a complete package. But that's a totally seperate thing so I'll just leave that alone for now lol. But it does kind of still affect this specific game in a large way I feel. Not everybody wants a Nintendo Online membership ya know. And not everybody wants to pay extra for an extra part of the game that honestly was supposed to already be built into the game. But that's just my opinon.

And I feel where you're coming from. But I wouldn't want you to feel that way. No one hates you or is against you because of how you feel about New Horizons. There are just a lot of us that have a distinct connection and resonation with the vibe and energy etc of previous games and wish that those things were retained. I wouldn't be surprised if thousands upon thousands of people were complaining regarding this issue too, but personally, that's not what I'm here to do. I'm just here to express my feelings of this situation in a healthy way and connect with others that may feel the same and everything. So please don't feel like I'm complaining or bashing anyone haha. We're all Animal Crossing Family here xD



RoxasFan20 said:


> Let me just get the record straight. You are allowed to enjoy the game and have your opinion thats fine, but when you say things like "I'm so, so, so sick of people complaining about a game I love." its sounds like you get tired of people bashing on the game. You have to realize that most people really want to see more done with the game. Just because they say that doesn't mean they hate the game and I really don't get why this is so hard to understand. We all have different opinions, different perspectives of how we see the game, thats just how it is.
> 
> Look, I am not here to start any arguments but I just want to clear this whole confusion thing up. I was one of those people who got attacked by other users who kept assuming that I only post "negative" things about the game when in reality I've spoken about good things about the game and not just negative. Sure there are times I was hard on the game but I am not one of those people who is like "I hate this game so much" I am not like that at all. Many people on this site don't seem to understand the difference between having an actual valid opinion and then having to be attacked by others who simply don't agree with you. Its a hurtful feeling.



I know exactly what you mean lol. People can confuse healthy self-expression with bashing and hating and take other people's valid opinions personally. I think that when it comes to situations like those, the fact is that there are simply people who have the tendency to personalize their views, beliefs and feelings with something such as a video game, a person, a character and so on and when someone else doesn't feel or think in those same ways or even feel and think in opposite ways, they start feeling attacked. The issue lies in their personalizing things and then for one reason or another, they end up projecting that personalization onto others and go on the offensive because they feel like they were attacked first even when that wasn't the case. It can be challenging getting the brunt from people in those situations lol and it's definitely not fair. But with awareness, understanding and education, we're able to see what these situations for what they really are, observe them non-judgmentally and address, face and deal with them in the right ways without allowing ourselves to get beaten down from them. Awareness and education are major keys. But yeah, I feel you. Don't be dismayed by these types of situations. Raise your awareness and stand strong in your inner core.


I already replied to a lot of people here and I'm kind of getting worn out lol. Plus this is like the longest comment in history. Gonna reply to everyone else a little bit later.


----------



## Livia (Nov 25, 2021)

Kaizer said:


> I feel exactly where you're coming from. And I can see why you would absolutely adore New Horizons. It seems you got the DLC, correct me if I'm wrong. I feel that this may be part of the reason why you're able to enjoy it in the whole way that you are. I personally don't have the DLC so maybe that might contribute to why I feel the way I feel this time around. I don't really feel it was right for them to only make the game 100% whole thru a paid DLC and have felt strongly about this type of stuff for a while now. I feel like that's what the advancement of technology has done for game creators/developers etc. There's more capitalization on paid content that once came with the game for free as a complete package. But that's a totally seperate thing so I'll just leave that alone for now lol. But it does kind of still affect this specific game in a large way I feel. Not everybody wants a Nintendo Online membership ya know. And not everybody wants to pay extra for an extra part of the game that honestly was supposed to already be built into the game. But that's just my opinon.


I‘m not the one you’re replying to, but I wanted to say that I don’t have the dlc or Nintendo online and I love new horizons. Its my favorite game not just my favorite animal crossing game, but out of every game I’ve ever played. I considered the game complete before the update and dlc.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 25, 2021)

If you no longer like ACNH thats fine and your entitled to your opinion but you shouldn't be surprised or offended when fans who still love the game see yet another moaning thread and then jump into defend the game as like you they're also entitled to their opinion. However just as much as you are fed up with the game lacking a heart and soul (apparently) those of us who still love the game are pretty fed up with seeing fans continually picking apart ACNH rather than simply moving on to another game that will satisfy them when it comes to playing games in general.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 25, 2021)

honestly not sure i understand everyone saying the forum is filled with "negative threads" or that they're "sick of seeing yet another one" when this is the first ""big"" one i've seen in some time. even just looking at the board this is posted on, the majority of all the other threads on both pages one and two are either questions or neutral discussions. (at the time i'm typing this.) nothing inherently negative about most of them apart from the rant thread, which there is an accompanying positivity thread for. i don't think anyone has any right to tell people that they should "move on" or take their opinions elsewhere as if they aren't also entitled to a) play whatever game they want for whatever reason they want, no matter how minor it is to you and b) post their opinions publicly and make threads regardless of whether or not you disagree with them. i also don't think it's fair to accuse OP of deliberately looking to elicit a reaction out of people as if we can read their mind.

i've generally tried to avoid stating my opinions on this game because every time, i receive the same response of "stop playing" or "go back to NL" or "you're ruining the community" etc. regardless of how polite i am or how many times i reiterate that i don't hate the game and am happy for people who genuinely enjoy it. being "fed-up" goes both ways, and i think it's a little ignorant to pretend otherwise and essentially try to silence people just because they're disappointed or their overall view of the game isn't inherently positive. you can't say players who love the game are entitled to their opinion and then shut down people trying to express the opposite opinion or try to corral them into a handful of threads. that's hypocritical and makes zero sense. 

if you don't agree with this thread and adore the game, that's perfectly fine! we're all entitled to our opinions and grievances. i'm glad you enjoy the game. i do too, just not as much as i have previous installments, and both takes are valid. none of us are wrong and none of us are right. how good the game is is a subjective view that naturally changes from person to person. this is a diverse community, not an echo chamber. i understand getting fed-up -- really, i do -- but we should all try our best to just be polite, get along and respect each other's views on the game. 

anyway, OP, i hope you're doing okay. don't let people get you down. <3 you don't have to like every aspect of the game, you don't have to stop playing it just because you dislike certain parts (i.e. lack of charm) and you don't have to leave or silence yourself at the behest of others. 

also please nobody quote me if you're just going to argue. there's a reason i didn't quote anyone to begin with. this is a general statement, and i don't have the spoons to hash it out.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 25, 2021)

Livia said:


> I‘m not the one you’re replying to, but I wanted to say that I don’t have the dlc or Nintendo online and I love new horizons. Its my favorite game not just my favorite animal crossing game, but out of every game I’ve ever played. I considered the game complete before the update and dlc.



That's epic. I'm genuinely happy for you lol. I hope you get the most out of New Horizons as you possibly can and it makes a difference in your life in multiple ways. I feel that a truly great game is meant to do that and have that effect on people. Great games change lives. It's a shame there a lot of people who don't play video games and will never understand this.



daringred_ said:


> honestly not sure i understand everyone saying the forum is filled with "negative threads" or that they're "sick of seeing yet another one" when this is the first ""big"" one i've seen in some time. even just looking at the board this is posted on, the majority of all the other threads on both pages one and two are either questions or neutral discussions. (at the time i'm typing this.) nothing inherently negative about most of them apart from the rant thread, which there is an accompanying positivity thread for. i don't think anyone has any right to tell people that they should "move on" or take their opinions elsewhere as if they aren't also entitled to a) play whatever game they want for whatever reason they want, no matter how minor it is to you and b) post their opinions publicly and make threads regardless of whether or not you disagree with them. i also don't think it's fair to accuse OP of deliberately looking to elicit a reaction out of people as if we can read their mind.
> 
> i've generally tried to avoid stating my opinions on this game because every time, i receive the same response of "stop playing" or "go back to NL" or "you're ruining the community" etc. regardless of how polite i am or how many times i reiterate that i don't hate the game and am happy for people who genuinely enjoy it. being "fed-up" goes both ways, and i think it's a little ignorant to pretend otherwise and essentially try to silence people just because they're disappointed or their overall view of the game isn't inherently positive. you can't say players who love the game are entitled to their opinion and then shut down people trying to express the opposite opinion or try to corral them into a handful of threads. that's hypocritical and makes zero sense.
> 
> ...



Literally perfectly said. Everything you said is 100% true. I feel that a lot of the people accusing others of being toxic (not gonna name them) are actually just being toxic themselves and are projecting that toxicity onto others. This is a completely neutral thread and most people here are civilized and are freely stating their opinions, thoughts and feelings in a free, healthy way. And some of us indeed, have disagreed, but we've disagreed in completely healthy ways. Life is all about sharing, exchanging and respecting and that's exactly what's happening here in this thread. If you feel that other people here are being negative and toxic, you're absolutely entitled to feel that way; your feeling isn't wrong. But that doesn't make the situation true.

Still gonna respond to other posts but I need to eat something right now because I haven't had breakfast yet and responding to others is gonna take some time lol

Oh and thanks @daringred_. I really appreciate your supportive words immensely.


----------



## RiceBunny (Nov 25, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> If you no longer like ACNH thats fine and your entitled to your opinion but you shouldn't be surprised or offended when fans who still love the game see yet another moaning thread and then jump into defend the game as like you they're also entitled to their opinion. However just as much as you are fed up with the game lacking a heart and soul (apparently) those of us who still love the game are pretty fed up with seeing fans continually picking apart ACNH rather than simply moving on to another game that will satisfy them when it comes to playing games in general.
> 
> So just move on or better yet take your opinions to the multiple threads dedicated to the negative side of ACNH that already exist within this forum, rather than riling everyone up and so you can feel more validated in your opposing opinions.



You can’t in one sentence say everyone is entitled to their opinion and then latercall his opinion negative and that it belongs with the rest of the negative side. He’s not the only one bored with the game, there are many others. People have every right to complain about the game not being as good as the others(in their opinion); they’ve probably spent hundreds of dollars and thousands of hours dedicating their invaluable time to the Animal Crossing series. People who truly love the game series will remain playing it in hopes that they release more content; so, you telling them to shut it and move on to something else is actually quite negative in itself and redundant. If anything, from a neutral point of view(I neither love nor hate NH) people like you, with comments like yours, are what’s making this thread “negative”. Nothing is perfect and without criticism, there’s no room for growth or improvement; that includes NH


----------



## MidnightAura (Nov 25, 2021)

Well said. Also as far as I know it’s not against forum rules to criticise the game. Had the OP said “Everyone that still plays this game is stupid” that would be different. I genuinely don’t understand those who feel the need to “defend”the game when someone is giving their opinion of it.
I also don’t see many negative threads. I would not go into a thread where someone was saying how amazing the game is and tell them they are wrong. I don’t feel the need to defend the game or my opinion Of it.  If I like a game I really don’t care if others like it or not or criticise it. All that matters is how I feel as I’m the one playing it!


----------



## Nooblord (Nov 25, 2021)

I think the vast majority of people playing NH prefer it over the previous titles. And I’m pretty sure Nintendo took note of how people played NL and implemented those trends into NH.

I personally love the challenge of working with what you get. But for as long as I’ve been playing AC, people have always had issues with inconvenient house/building/rock placements. Nintendo took note.

I never minded Resetti, or dealing with the post office, or the decision trees in getting a haircut. But a lot of people found stuff like that inconvenient and should be remedied with “QOL” updates. Nintendo took note… to an extent lol.

And something that became especially noticeable in NL was the popularity of villager tiers. Where villagers became more of an accessory to fit an aesthetic, than a character you work on befriending. Nintendo took note.

NH may not be what everyone wanted, but it is what most people wanted. Although I do prefer the dialogue of the old games. Not only from the villagers, but the relationship progression as you play each day, learning how Tom Nook and his relationship with the Able Sisters began, or the possible love triangle between the pelicans at the post office based on the cute tidbits shared on the BB, or warming up to Rosetti and Don; there are a lot of things in NL that make your island much more lively and charming than the towns of past games.

I wish they hadn’t sacrificed some of the charm of past games to appeal to most new players of the franchise, but majority rules.

It feels like NH is a decorating simulator because that’s what the community highlighted most in social media. I remember WW online was mostly just players hanging out, but since NL online has mostly been used to trade items/villagers. I think NH is a result of how many people have been playing the game since NL. Try to collect everything as soon as possible to make the town of your dreams, wanting complete control of how to shape your town, then sharing your creation with the world via tumblr, twitter, reddit, etc.

The slow-paced, day-to-day gameplay of befriending your villagers and gradually developing your town is a niche play style now, and Nintendo took note.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 25, 2021)

RiceBunny said:


> You can’t in one sentence say everyone is entitled to their opinion and then latercall his opinion negative and that it belongs with the rest of the negative side. He’s not the only one bored with the game, there are many others. People have every right to complain about the game not being as good as the others(in their opinion); they’ve probably spent hundreds of dollars and thousands of hours dedicating their invaluable time to the Animal Crossing series. People who truly love the game series will remain playing it in hopes that they release more content; so, you telling them to shut it and move on to something else is actually quite negative in itself and redundant. If anything, from a neutral point of view(I neither love nor hate NH) people like you, with comments like yours, are what’s making this thread “negative”. Nothing is perfect and without criticism, there’s no room for growth or improvement; that includes NH


There are numerous threads on this forum dedicated to moaning, criticising or posting unpopular opinions on ACNH. It’s also not rocket science to find them and post those opinions in there with other like minded folk rather than starting up a new one that will always turn into an argument. Look I’m all for criticising aspects of the game that I might not like or I simply think don’t work but I also don’t continually moan about the same thing over and over again especially when it comes to comparing previous games in the franchise.

At the end of the day ACNH will never be NL or WW and if it were fans would get bored with the game a lot quicker. Anyway I’ve said my piece on this never ending topic and I’m leaving it at that because it’s clear some of us will never agree with one another when it comes to our views on negativity within the fandom.


----------



## Fey (Nov 25, 2021)

I don’t want to get into any arguments here, but I thought this might add some perspective:

I remember when NH was announced and footage was first shown, any complaints were waved off with a “you haven’t even played the game yet”. This later—when the game was released but not yet completed—turned into a “it’s not even finished yet”.

Well, now the game is released and complete, and people’s thoughts and feelings are still being silenced. It’s not cool, it’s not kind, and it’s not in the spirit of a good, healthy community. It’s everyone’s personal responsibility to seek out or avoid threads based on their own needs and preferences—it’s not anyone’s right to police what others want to talk about (mods aside).


----------



## Rosch (Nov 25, 2021)

I still play the game daily because I enjoyed it for how it was and even more for what it is now despite its flaws.

This game not for you? Cool, I respect that.
This game no longer meet your expectations? Cool, I respect that too.

To each his own, as they say.


----------



## vanivon (Nov 25, 2021)

said this already, but while it’s not a crime to prefer a different game (or criticise lacking aspects), there is such a thing as too _much_. here, for the people who are saying they don’t see that much negativity, let me offer two screenshots and a few numbers:







the rant thread was created the _day the game came out_, 3/20/2020. the positivity thread was created 4/08/2020 specifically in response to the negativity. even still, the rant thread has 6x the replies and over 250,000 views — that’s around 10 posts a day over the past year and 8 months, and ~418 views a day.

essentially, there’s plenty of negativity and even if you look at it from a “constructive standpoint,” there’s nothing that saying the game lacks charm that <older game> had offers, especially if you say it over and over and over again. if it’s not for you? that’s fine, and there’s no such thing as a perfect game— but there’s no shortage of people saying the same thing in places that already exist with the same thoughts on how x game is better and Y game did this more nicely why didn’t NH implement that, which is what people are trying to say here.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Nov 25, 2021)

I really dont get how they thought this was fun to play with friends? The commercials and the advertising was for group fun and interacting with others. Theres nothing to do with my friends. Theres nothing to do with the villagers. No games and bad interactions. This was the first animal crossing my cousins have experienced and they were bored 2 weeks after I bought it for them. I told them how fun it is and how theres always somthing to do. They saw the commercials and were just as hyped as me. I love decorating and so do they but that's all there is. I could go all day about how they just had to reuse a couple of the past features, from all the way back to gamecube and this game would be way better.

   Side rant: why has nintendo never added anything pokemon related to animal crossing? Like a plushie or artwork I know nintendo dosent own pokemon but with there relationship why never a crossover? Mario, zelda, sanrio, 7-11.....no pokemon?


----------



## Faux (Nov 25, 2021)

Fey said:


> people’s thoughts and feelings are still being silenced.



They're not, though.
Being asked to contain a topic to a single thread is entirely reasonable, and even the mods typically expect us to do this, and will merge threads of their own accord when people refuse to do so.

So why is it suddenly being treated like censorship when people just ask others to ... contain it to a single thread when it's so general, unhelpful, cannot be assisted with, etc ... ?


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 25, 2021)

people need to chill TH out on both sides.

who cares how many threads there are. who cares who hates and doesn’t. who cares about randos expressing their opinions on a game with unique opinions we each have that *can’t be changed. *

edit: also just to add on, it seems like the people coming in here defending the game are the only ones taking it way too far, WAY too personal, and way too negative. chill out please


----------



## Fey (Nov 25, 2021)

Faux said:


> They're not, though.
> Being asked to contain a topic to a single thread is entirely reasonable, and even the mods typically expect us to do this, and will merge threads of their own accord when people refuse to do so.
> 
> So why is it suddenly being treated like censorship when people just ask others to ... contain it to a single thread when it's so general, unhelpful, cannot be assisted with, etc ... ?



Personally I just haven’t seen that many, and when I do, they usually offer a distinct enough perspective or opening for conversation. Sure, we have the general Rant thread, but that doesn’t really work much in terms of actually discussing the game—it’s just a dump for individual complaints that doesn’t do much in terms of fostering a back and forth.

Also, this is far from the only repetitive topic. There are so many threads discussing villager lineups, rankings, picks, or really, any other aspect of the game. This just happens to be the aspect that offends people and therefore gets called out, while everything else gets a pass.


----------



## naranjita (Nov 25, 2021)

Fey said:


> Sure, we have the general Rant thread, but that doesn’t really work much in terms of actually discussing the game—it’s just a dump for individual complaints that doesn’t do much in terms of fostering a back and forth.


What back and forth does a thread like this foster, though? Because all I'm seeing is complaints like "the magic is gone", which, man, that's just straight up nostalgia, and nobody can help you there.

Like, I'm all for discussion of concrete gameplay elements that could be improved, such as being able to craft certain things in bulk, or being able to craft using items that you have in storage, but stuff like "well this game doesn't make me as happy as a game I played when I was a literal child" doesn't generate discussion, it just creates an echo chamber of people complaining about the game who don't realize that their issue is that they're not kids anymore.

You say that people who enjoy NH should just ignore these threads. Well, I can be just as dismissive and say that people who don't enjoy NH need to accept that they've outgrown Animal Crossing and move on, instead of wasting everyone's time whining on a forum meant for fans of the game.


----------



## Franny (Nov 25, 2021)

hmm, today i will read a thread about a users criticisms and critiques about a game i enjoy because surely nothing would go wrong in this thread.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Nov 25, 2021)

I think that's as you grow up, you start to understand what to do and how things really work in games, I remember that as a kid I could play a level or game over and over again and enjoy it, because I had no idea on how to play the optimal way. For example in animal crossing I could just run around town for hours and enjoy that, I had the time and energy to do that. Right now, I need to make the time. I think that is part of the "magic" imo. 

Another example out outside of gaming for me would be graphic design, when I started I could spend hours on just one thing and be amazed because I was learning, but know that I know what im doing I would get so frustrated if I spent hours on a project and I'm not getting it. 

Overall I don't think is the nostalgia, is more of our own evolution of thought and resources we have, back then there were not big forum where you could find every single answer to something, so that was also part of the process. And competition back then there were fewer titles to chose from, right now with indie games and studios trying to find a pot of gold, there a hundred of options to choose from, meaning we move faster from game to game and we are less forgiving about stuff.

I personally enjoy this game and I plan on keep playing it for a while.


----------



## King koopa (Nov 25, 2021)

Not trying to start a fight, but I would like to point something out. To the people who think the reason why people keep saying "Oh new leaf had this but new horizons doesn't" and think they are just being ungrateful and are just purely talking from nostalgia, yeah we get it. We get that you like the game, and it's perfectly fine to. I'm not saying that you have to hate the game, just maybe try to understand both sides. I know it can be upsetting to some people when people talk trash about the flaws of NH, but that's because the game isn't perfect, and it's ok to simply point out those flaws. That's why we have the ACNH rant thread and the Petty complaint thread. However what's not ok is to shut down those people when they were just pointing out a flaw. That makes what should be a nice community where people can share their thoughts in peace, look bad. That's all I'm going to say, as like I said before i'm not trying to cause trouble.
Sorry OP, that you had to deal with this.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 25, 2021)

Corrie said:


> I agree. I want to play it and have fun but I find myself turning it on for no more than 20 mins and then shutting it back down again. There's things to do and my island is nowhere complete but I just don't care? Like it's just kinda meh experience.



Yeah pretty much same lol



naranjita said:


> I don't want to sound dismissive, but a lot of what people say regarding the older games being more "magical" or whatever... yeah, a big chunk of that is nostalgia. Like, Animal Crossing releases are actually pretty rare. New Leaf came out, like, 10 years ago. The earlier ones, even longer ago than that. Most of us played those games when we were children. Of course everything was more magical and special back then.
> 
> My first AC game was Wild World, and it has a very special place in my heart. And yes, I remember the dialogue being a lot more varied back then, and it was, and that's an aspect where WW is still better than NH, but let's be real, the reason I remember the dialogue so fondly is because 1. as a child, I was much more inclined to spend hours doing nothing but talking to cartoon animals in a video game, and 2. there was very little to do in WW otherwise compared to NH.
> 
> ...



Not at all. it has nothing to do with me wanting to be a little kid again or anything like that in any shape or form. I could play Population Growing right now and genuinely still enjoy it. I just like the game better. I feel that it's a better game.



RiceBunny said:


> When the president of Nintendo died, I knew things would be different. When they took down Club Nintendo shortly after his death, it confirmed it. I knew this game wouldn’t be like the others. Am I disappointed? Yes. Will I continue playing in hopes they release the rest of the game? Yeah. When they released the game barebone, it gave me EA Sims vibes, then they released this big update, but with a DLC attached that was even beefier; that right there confirmed my fears that Nintendo was going the EA route, which is honestly the most disappointing part.



You know it's interesting you say this because a few weeks/months ago or so I was thinking about how the creator of N64, Gamecube etc ended up passing away and the new creators went on to create everything after Gamecube. What I realized was that part of why I feel N64, Gamecube etc was so special is because of what that individual person put into those systems and everything. There will only be one him. I feel like if he was still around to create the later systems, they would have been dramatically better in general.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 25, 2021)

Faux said:


> Snip


I understand where you are coming from, and I am not pointing fingers at you (unless you do it) but being borderline aggressive or attacking others when they aren't attacking you is not the way to go about it. I get that was my first part and people probably overlooked the rest of what I typed simply because they chalked me up as 'the other side' but we can all be better as people and to each other than to go straight for insults and being petty.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 25, 2021)

EtchaSketch said:


> people need to chill TH out on both sides.
> 
> who cares how many threads there are. who cares who hates and doesn’t. who cares about randos expressing their opinions on a game with unique opinions we each have that *can’t be changed. *
> 
> edit: also just to add on, it seems like the people coming in here defending the game are the only ones taking it way too far, WAY too personal, and way too negative. chill out please



Exactly lol. From what I've observed, the people on this thread badgering people for expressing their opinions, feelings and thoughts regarding this issue are basically taking people's views personally and then going on the offensive. It's extremely childish. Personally as a civilized adult I prefer to just ignore it. Life is filled with craziness. I feel that it's a waste of life to go back and forth with people who are projecting their issues onto others. This isn't high school/middle school etc lol.



TheDuke55 said:


> I understand where you are coming from, and I am not pointing fingers at you (unless you do it) but being borderline aggressive or attacking others when they aren't attacking you is not the way to go about it. I get that was my first part and people probably overlooked the rest of what I typed simply because they chalked me up as 'the other side' but we can all be better as people and to each other than to go straight for insults and being petty.



Thanks for being civilized and aligned. I feel that trying to reason with some of the people on the offensive is most likely not gonna work. They seem to be highly fixated on trying to bring us down/strip us because of our viewpoints/feelings etc. They don't seem to be in the right mindset to be able to reason in a healthy way. I think it's best if we just respectfully tune the negativity out.

@King koopa Exactly. Thanks, I appreciate that a lot.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 25, 2021)

In general I feel like whenever there is thread that speaks a different view on ACNH there is always going to be that certain group of people who will always get triggered. Its the Internet so there is a lot of opinions that can really shame a person to think a different way. Not just with AC but with any other fandom in general.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 25, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> In general I feel like whenever there is thread that speaks a different view on ACNH there is always going to be that certain group of people who will always get triggered. Its the Internet so there is a lot of opinions that can really shame a person to think a different way. Not just with AC but with any other fandom in general.



Pretty much. I experience what's happening here everywhere I go lol. This is just what it is. There are just people who for some reason or another don't know how keep their baggage to themselves. It's always mind blowing to see and experience. Like I just don't get it. I can understand a teenager being like that because their brains aren't fully developed yet and so they're susceptible to social conditioning as well as a lack of reasoning in specific ways, but when grown adults act like this it really truly baffles me. I've been challenged more than words can express throughout the years dealing with people like that. It's given me wisdom, knowledge, understanding, experience and more beyond what I ever could have dreamed of tho.


----------



## Fey (Nov 25, 2021)

Kaizer said:


> Pretty much. I experience what's happening here everywhere I go lol. This is just what it is. There are just people who for some reason or another don't know how keep their baggage to themselves. It's always mind blowing to see and experience. Like I just don't get it. I can understand a teenager being like that because their brains aren't fully developed yet and so they're susceptible to social conditioning as well as a lack of reasoning in specific ways, but when grown adults act like this it really truly baffles me. I've been challenged more than words can express throughout the years dealing with people like that. It's given me wisdom, knowledge, understanding, experience and more beyond what I ever could have dreamed of tho.



I usually like resolving everything, but I’ve learned that sometimes all you can do is step away.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 25, 2021)

Fey said:


> I usually like resolving everything, but I’ve learned that sometimes all you can do is step away.



Exactly lol. I'm gonna continue posting on this thread and adding insights that I feel are valuable to others. Those who disagree are free to disagree but those who feel the need to attack me for doing so, I'm not gonna pay any mind to.


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 25, 2021)

I can understand people not liking this game. Nothing is beloved by everyone. What I can’t understand is posting on a message board sub forum devoted to something you hate. If I don’t like a game, I don’t feel compelled to go to a fan forum dedicated to it and tell them why, over and over.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 25, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> I can understand people not liking this game. Nothing is beloved by everyone. What I can’t understand is posting on a message board sub forum devoted to something you hate. If I don’t like a game, I don’t feel compelled to go to a fan forum dedicated to it and tell them why, over and over.



No one is saying they hate this game. In fact if you read people's comments, the people who are healthily expressing their disappointments with some of the aspects of the game also mention things they absolutely love about the game. Read the majority of the comments carefully lol they're all *right there.*


----------



## Serabee (Nov 25, 2021)

Kaizer said:


> I feel exactly where you're coming from. And I can see why you would absolutely adore New Horizons. It seems you got the DLC, correct me if I'm wrong. I feel that this may be part of the reason why you're able to enjoy it in the whole way that you are. I personally don't have the DLC so maybe that might contribute to why I feel the way I feel this time around. I don't really feel it was right for them to only make the game 100% whole thru a paid DLC and have felt strongly about this type of stuff for a while now. I feel like that's what the advancement of technology has done for game creators/developers etc. There's more capitalization on paid content that once came with the game for free as a complete package. But that's a totally seperate thing so I'll just leave that alone for now lol. But it does kind of still affect this specific game in a large way I feel. Not everybody wants a Nintendo Online membership ya know. And not everybody wants to pay extra for an extra part of the game that honestly was supposed to already be built into the game. But that's just my opinon.


See, I disagree COMPLETELY that the DLC makes it whole. The DLC is basically a sequel to the HHD spin-off, which was an entirely separate game before. I feel like Nintendo did a perfect job in making a DLC that was enjoyable but didn't add anything the game absolutely NEEDED and couldn't live without. It's just a bonus if you want it and can afford/have access to it. Not everyone will be able to get it or want it, but like I said, it's basically a sequel to a spin-off. But with the bonus of being able to have an impact on the main game AND being cheaper than a whole separate game, like the initial one was. It doesn't feel fair to think it should be free when the content included is content that has simply never been free before in previous AC games. Obviously expansion packs are a tricky issue, but I really feel like Nintendo nailed it with this. I mean, yes, there is content a lot of people want but may not be able to get. But a lot of people may want the game in general but can't get it. I don't think the answer is to make more things free (since people still do need to be paid, after all) but to find a good balance between expansions adding good content, but not adding necessary content.

Don't get me wrong- I 100% see games where they milk every penny they can out of players. But I think ACNH is a terrible example of that, because the ONLY paid content is based on what was a spin-off, and therefore has never been free in a main series AC game. I'm not trying to be mean or start an argument, but I'm genuinely baffled how someone could make an argument it should be free when there's no precedent for that. That feels like asking for a lot.


----------



## RollingAntony (Nov 25, 2021)

"We are unable to express our criticisms or hate because people silence different opinions but we also want people who enjoy the game* to stay away from these topics that invite discussion".

*_Affectionately called "NH defenders" or dozens other names._

Loosely using "inviting discussion" because it's obvious some people here are not interested on discussion or debate (which is the purpose of forums) and just want to revel in other people sharing their same negative opinions. That's what the rant and petty threads, which are the same thing, are for. A place where 99% of the time, you can point out the flaws, dislikes, etc. without any pesky defender debating your point. If you post something and don't want people to debate it, or only want a select group of people to discuss it (the "stay away from topics with criticism"), why don't people simply put the disclaimer on the OP or go the rant/petty thread? Healthy discussion is sometimes so scarce because people either refuse to back up their points, they don't want to follow-up discussion because of diverse reasons or I don't know.

By the way, I also love the way some people are calling others immature or whatever just because, so nice to see <3


Since last week, there has been the standard rant and petty thread, the hhp disappointment, the 2.0 disappointment, the NH music sucks thread (two times, I think), the "villagers have no personality", the "houses suck now", the "Harvey doesn't give you anything, rewards for this game suck", and probably some more. Since the last update you can add the "honest thoughts about why the update isn't good" which came out less than 24 hours after the update, the "disappointment about items not returning", the "Harriet was better before actually", etc. That's not even going further behind, where all this topics are repeated ad nauseam or specific things on other threads. It's not inherently bad that some of those topics exist, but the frequency, repetition and overall atmosphere doesn't help

It's not hard to see why some people are maybe a bit tired of the negativity (and why the constant negative threads aren't comparable to the constant favorite villagers or the like). Telling people to direct specific rants with no intention to debate to the rant/petty thread or poking fun at the constant complaining is not an attempt to silence anyone or an attack on anyone.

People have been posting opinions as facts lots of times, have spread misinformation about the game, overanalyzed the heck out of the game for negative purposes, constantly disregard or belittle aspects of NH and instead overhype/oversell aspects of previous games, doing comparisons only when it's to say something on NH is worse but ignoring comparisons when it's not, comparing to an specific past game when that game did something better but comparing to the franchise as a whole when needed, etc. I personally also find using the death of a person as a way to reason why a game is not "good" is not only highly debatable, but I find it... uncomfortable? And I've seen that kind of thing way too many times.

Last time I said this things happened here, people said they didn't see that, as if we didn't have posts saying the wallpapers of the game are GBA-quality, 2 beans threads where people were saying that because they don't make the sound it's a symptom of the hundreds of details missing from NH or a thread where the OP literally admitted to wanting to "rile up the opposition".


There are, imho, very good posters who don't like NH and are able to express their opinions very good. And it's nice to read their 2 cents and sometimes try to debate with them (debating/discussing is not bad). The opposite is true, there are very good posters who like NH. It's cool to have differing opinions, discuss, find common grounds and learn. But I can't learn from people who immediately go on a "my opinion is a fact". I can't learn from people who state something but can't backup what they're saying.

Trying to discuss something about NH, even on this forum which I find much much better than other parts of the Internet is sometimes just a lost cause. The discourse is often way too poisoned, even if I have tried my best to use the ignore list as much as I can (which btw, anyone can ignore me if they dislike my lenghty posts or whatever about me).


I guess I never learnt my lesson, but following the great advice of not discussing a topic on a discussion forum, I'm staying away from these kind of threads were people aren't interested on discussing. Hope everyone can keep enjoying the game they want. Oh and Happy Turkey Day (or Harvest Festival for the ones that don't like NH).


----------



## MidnightAura (Nov 26, 2021)

I don’t think it’s fair to say anyone with a negative opinion should use the rant thread. By that logic all the positive threads should be discussed in one thread. I don’t think anyone hates the game, if they did they wouldn’t be here.
And has already been said it’s not okay to shut down anyone’s opinion because it doesn’t match your own. And that applies to whatever side of the fence you are on.

I can’t speak for others but my love for the older games is not nostalgia nor do I want to relive my childhood, I didn’t start playing Animal crossing till my teens. i never played the first Animal crossing game till I was an adult. I like New Horizons, I appreciate it has some things which it does well but I prefer the older games and that’s why I play them more. 

I also don’t visit the forum every day but when I do it’s mostly positive which is totally fine, if I have something to contribute I do In those threads. I really like much of 2.0 so I was playing the game rather than discussing it.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 26, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Oh hey look, it didn't take long for this thread to derail into 'angry defenders against angry bashers' You don't see me coming into threads about 'NH appreciation' trying to start stuff. You don't like reading the OP's thread? Simple, don't go into the topic. You said the same thing to OP. Don't play the game. Follow your own words and don't engage in the thread.
> 
> I get it. This game is 'the best' and 'the worst' depending on what side of the fence you look at. As far as a designing simulator goes, this one is the best of the best. If designing is not your cup of tea, than you're not really going to be able to enjoy or utilize the game to its fullest potential because many other parts of the game were placed on the backburner. I liked the other aspects from the other games, so to me NH really doesn't fill that part as much as the other games. The paid dlc is pretty much a designer + package.
> 
> ...



completely agree with every single word you have written!

Specially the sadness for the lack of online activities,more so now i guess, since we have to pay in  order to use online features. I really had hoped for online activities to have come up in this last update but o well nothing to do there anymore


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Nov 26, 2021)

Well, at the end of the day we are all arguing over a _game_ so.... 

I absolutely love ACNH and while it has it's flaws, I still play on the daily if I can. I don't care if someone else has a completely opposite opinion on ACNH. Why should I waste my time and energy getting upset over something someone on the internet said? I feel like there are better things I could be doing honestly. People are going to get upset at you for having a different opinion. It's just the way society works. 

What are we, children? No, so I say step away if the argument is getting to be too much. It's really not worth it over a bunch of pixels. That being said, all opinions are valid and you're allowed to express how you feel about things in the game. I'm not against that at all. I just find it hilarious how much people argue.

But back to the actual topic- I can still play ACNH, because too me it's a really good game and I really enjoy, especially after the update. I have no reason to ditch it just yet.


----------



## Junalt (Nov 26, 2021)

I think the issue here is not so much honestly expressing your feelings but that the same old things have been expressed ad naseum for the past 2 years. Before the direct things were extremely negative. We even had a long thread arguing about the sound of beans of all things. It was just getting so petty all around. I barely checked this place for months until the Direct was announced and things calmed down a bit.

On this specific topic, your title thread mentions you ‘literally’ cannot play the game anymore. I don’t know what else anyone can say except maybe it’s time to move on then? Long running series lose fans all the time. The developers of long running franchises will always struggle to innovate enough to not feel stale while at the same time retaining all the charm of the originals. Along the way some fans are inevitably going to drop off and you seem to be one of those fans. You‘ve dropped off. It’s unfortunate to lose a series you love but it happens all the time. Games change, we change. NH seems to be the way forward of the series. It’s the best selling of the franchise, even taking into account the Covid boost, and then if you look at social media, most of the popular posts are about island decoration. I see that you created an account just to rant about NH and that’s fine and good but at some point you’re going to have to let NH go. It’s been 2 years since the release and this is the last of the updates. I get that the update just dropped so the rants are spiking but I hope we don’t intend on ranting for another few years about the same old topics until the next game drops.


----------



## Bilaz (Nov 26, 2021)

I feel somewhat responsible for starting this debate, because I was one of the first to reply with that I agree that the charm is gone, and I am sorry about that. I actually love Animal Crossing New Horizons, I think it’s got a load of fun content and I play it often. What I meant with ‘charm’ is that very specific vibe of moving into a weird overgrown animal forest where you’re a bit different and everything is slightly hostile and weird and you gotta build a home for yourself? Stuff like the NPC backstories and the weird bulletin board messages give a weird cine of being an outsider in a strange community and it’s just a vibe idk. I consider that weird vibe it’s charm. So I recommended Wild World to OP.

New Horizons is full of charm but it has it’s own charm  it’s more cute and wholesome and we’re a part of the community now. New Leaf and New Horizons have similar charm.

Idk where I’m going with this, I love NH, I love Wild World, I love the original. They’re all different games, New Leaf is different too but I like New Horizons better now and after many hours and years of that game being well loved I retired it.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 26, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Well, at the end of the day we are all arguing over a _game_ so....
> 
> I absolutely love ACNH and while it has it's flaws, I still play on the daily if I can. I don't care if someone else has a completely opposite opinion on ACNH. Why should I waste my time and energy getting upset over something someone on the internet said? I feel like there are better things I could be doing honestly. People are going to get upset at you for having a different opinion. It's just the way society works.
> 
> ...



Very well said and exactly.



Bilaz said:


> I feel somewhat responsible for starting this debate, because I was one of the first to reply with that I agree that the charm is gone, and I am sorry about that. I actually love Animal Crossing New Horizons, I think it’s got a load of fun content and I play it often. What I meant with ‘charm’ is that very specific vibe of moving into a weird overgrown animal forest where you’re a bit different and everything is slightly hostile and weird and you gotta build a home for yourself? Stuff like the NPC backstories and the weird bulletin board messages give a weird cine of being an outsider in a strange community and it’s just a vibe idk. I consider that weird vibe it’s charm. So I recommended Wild World to OP.
> 
> New Horizons is full of charm but it has it’s own charm  it’s more cute and wholesome and we’re a part of the community now. New Leaf and New Horizons have similar charm.
> 
> Idk where I’m going with this, I love NH, I love Wild World, I love the original. They’re all different games, New Leaf is different too but I like New Horizons better now and after many hours and years of that game being well loved I retired it.



You shouldn't feel responsible lol. It's not your fault that some people are just very adament in projecting their problems onto others. There are gonna be people like that everywhere you go. That's how society is like @Bilaz said. I highly suggest just tuning the negativity out and paying it no mind. If they wanna project (which is an ego self-defense mechanism) and say others are being negative when they're not because they're the ones actually being negative, let them. Just stay wise, aligned and keep being healthy and free to be who and how you deserve to be. It really doesn't matter if they think they're right or others are wrong. Truth is truth no matter what. And regardless of how upset people are about anything or anyone, civilized behavior is always called for and uncivilized behavior is uncalled for. We have a right to tune out uncivilized behavior, regardless of what the reasoning might be behind it. Health and safety should always come first, and uncivlized, negative projections from others is harmful to a person's health.

The bottom line is that bad behavior is never justifed, regardless of the circumstances. A person who punches someone else because they feel that the other person did them wrong, for example, will still get locked up and face the legal system, because assault is not the way.
Projecting, being condescending, being rude and bashing others regardless of the circumstances is bad behavior and bad behavior should always be dealt with accordingly. We're not moderators, so we can't do anything in that regard. But what we can do is protect our mental and emotional health by tuning the bad behavior out and not addressing it.


----------



## Dantia (Nov 26, 2021)

All the best in your future endeavors!


----------



## KayDee (Nov 26, 2021)

Kaizer said:


> Very well said and exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t usually engage in arguments about whether the game is good or not because I understand that people are free to express their opinions about the game but I just had to say this. You keep talking about nice things in your responses but in the same vein, your last few posts have been passive-aggressively calling people that provided a dissenting opinion childish, uncivilized and basically implied that their brains are undeveloped as a teenager when the worst that has been said by them was to call the criticisms of the game as moaning or whining and saying that maybe it’s time to move on. Maybe I missed it but I didn’t  see any personal attacks directed at you or anyone else so labelling the people that disagreed with you as such is uncalled for.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 26, 2021)

How about “everyone’s opinion is valid” without calling people out because they don’t share the same opinion as you? I stg this not only happens with animal crossing but with everything. As a sensitive baby myself I can loudly and clearly say people are way too sensitive.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2021



KayDee said:


> -snip-


It’s not what they’re saying, it’s how they are acting warranting Kaizer to say that they’re probably reacting that way due to the fact that they’re maybe younger. It’s literally a fact that your brain doesn’t fully develop well into your 20s. They weren’t “attacking” anybody, they were just calling it like they see it.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 26, 2021)

EtchaSketch said:


> How about “everyone’s opinion is valid” without calling people out because they don’t share the same opinion as you? I stg this not only happens with animal crossing but with everything. As a sensitive baby myself I can loudly and clearly say people are way too sensitive.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2021
> 
> ...



Thanks @EtchaSketch. I suggest not responding to them. They clearlly want to argue. It's generally never really a good idea to respond to someone who's looking to argue. Trust me, I come from a place of having vast experience with these types of situations lol. It's healthy to respond to those who have differing opinions, but it's a completely different thing when someone is set on being argumentative, comdemning, projecting, displacing etc. They're just gonna keep going and keep going and keep going. It's almost as if they feed of that type of energy. Save yourself lol


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 26, 2021)

Kaizer said:


> Thanks @EtchaSketch. I suggest not responding to them. They clearlly want to argue. It's generally never really a good idea to respond to someone who's looking to argue. Trust me, I come from a place of having vast experience with these types of situations lol. It's healthy to respond to those who have differing opinions, but it's a completely different thing when someone is set on being argumentative, comdemning, projecting, displacing etc. They're just gonna keep going and keep going and keep going. It's almost as if they feed of that type of energy. Save yourself lol


Honestly I saw this kind of behavior early on on these forums when NH came out. It’s just disappointing. Really I don’t understand how people can fight each other or get sensitive about literal pixel animals. 

Thanks for grounding me, sometimes I personally get a little carried away c”:


----------



## KayDee (Nov 26, 2021)

EtchaSketch said:


> How about “everyone’s opinion is valid” without calling people out because they don’t share the same opinion as you? I stg this not only happens with animal crossing but with everything. As a sensitive baby myself I can loudly and clearly say people are way too sensitive.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2021
> 
> ...


I know that’s a fact but whether those posters that disagreed are younger or not is an assumption so to brand them as childish or having undeveloped brains is pretty much the opposite of what the other user was preaching.

 It’s a discussion board, people can provide a counterargument to any statement  as long as they are not hurling personal insults. But I guess rather than make a counterpoint to those arguments, it’s better to just dismiss them as being “childish or uncivilized”.

Edit: And now to suggest that people possibly have mental issues?! Lol ok! I’m out. Not even going to say anything anymore. The lack of self-awareness is palpable.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 26, 2021)

EtchaSketch said:


> Honestly I saw this kind of behavior early on on these forums when NH came out. It’s just disappointing. Really I don’t understand how people can fight each other or get sensitive about literal pixel animals.
> 
> Thanks for grounding me, sometimes I personally get a little carried away c”:



Me neither. It literally hurts my brain. I quite literally cannot understand adults being like this. I can 100% understand teenagers being like this tho so if anyone acting in these ways is a teenager etc, I give them the benefit of the doubt. But yeah. Grown adults have a responsiblity, have developed brains and have more developed minds. When they start acting up and especially so consistently, it completely baffles me. I understand that a lot of people are genuinely mentally ill/suffer from various types of mental illnesses tho so that needs to be taken into account too tho. But I don't hate them lol. We have to have compassion. For people to act up in these kinds of ways can only mean that they're hurting. In all honesty, you really truly never know what a person is going thru. That's why even when I get insanely agitated, I do everything in my power to be understanding and reasonable.

And no prob lol. That's what life is all about; holding each other down.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 26, 2021)

i play new horizons a lot how i played the last games. i mostly fish and catch bugs and talk to villagers, and i dont decorate much or try to collect every item right away (im okay getting new things over time at a slower place) even my island is mostly a bunch of trees bc it feels more like the animal crossing im used to. although there is definitely a lot of nostalgia playing older titles, im satisfied with new horizons. i thought it was neat to have a higher definition game where we could also place some furniture outside. i would have expected myself to do more decorating with that ability honestly, but i guess i just dont care about that as much as just wandering around as usual. also im not good at decorating so that probably adds to not caring as much haha. i do like a lot of the old dialogue also, and i wish there was more of it in new horizons but overall im satisfied


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 26, 2021)

I've enjoyed all the installments of the mainline Animal Crossing series. Some are better than others for sure, but they've all been an enjoyable experience for me. I don't tend to go back to play older ones once the newest ones come out though. I just look forward to playing New Horizons on and off for now on until the next game releases in the years to come!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 26, 2021)

Kaizer said:


> Me neither. It literally hurts my brain. I quite literally cannot understand adults being like this. I can 100% understand teenagers being like this tho so if anyone acting in these ways is a teenager etc, I give them the benefit of the doubt. But yeah. Grown adults have a responsiblity, have developed brains and have more developed minds. When they start acting up and especially so consistently, it completely baffles me. I understand that a lot of people are genuinely mentally ill/suffer from various types of mental illnesses tho so that needs to be taken into account too tho. But I don't hate them lol. We have to have compassion. For people to act up in these kinds of ways can only mean that they're hurting. In all honesty, you really truly never know what a person is going thru. That's why even when I get insanely agitated, I do everything in my power to be understanding and reasonable.
> 
> And no prob lol. That's what life is all about; holding each other down.


I wasn’t going to post again in this ridiculous thread but I cannot believe what your saying about other people on this forum. So much so I hope the mods and admins do the right thing and lock this thread because it’s become very clear from looking through your profile that the majority of your posts have been filled with nothing but negativity towards ACNH.

As its been pointed out numerous times you’re entitled to those opinions, however there comes a point when you should ask yourself why did you join this forum? Because right now you’re starting to exhibit internet troll behaviour with your condescending and continual passive aggressive comments towards those whose opinions differ from your own. You also cannot categorise those same people as immature or decide they must have mental health issues because of their passion for ACNH which you clearly don’t have anymore.

Whilst I still believe this sort of discussion should be kept to other threads on this forum you’ve made it a point to keep discussing it. However you also cannot dismiss “the haters” with passive aggressive comments towards those who agree with you. Your just continuing to upset others with sly insults rather than accepting the fact not everyone is going to agree your opinions within a thread YOU created in the first place.

Like the saying goes, if you can’t handle the heat then you should get out of the kitchen.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Nov 26, 2021)

One more time, for the folks in the front, back, and all around:

*offering criticism to a game doesn’t mean we dislike it, don’t enjoy it, or hate it. *

it doesn’t even mean we’re calling it a bad game. i love this game but you literally can’t ignore it’s flaws. if this was a pokemon forum, and i found some things i could talk about, *good or bad, *i would. because it’s a forum! : )) i still love pokemon.

it’s such 2D thinking, seriously

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2021



TalviSyreni said:


> …You also cannot categorise those same people as immature or decide they must have mental health issues because of their passion for ACNH which you clearly don’t have anymore.


 I know I wasn’t supposed to respond but for the love of god don’t put words like that in people’s mouth. Absolutely nobody “decided” that anybody has mental health issues?? Where did you even read that? OP saying that we need to take into account that some people have mental health issues and that we need to try to be friendly to all people because we don’t know what they’re going through??? there’s absolutely no hope.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 26, 2021)

This thread has clearly run its course. While it's fine to disagree, some of the comments I see here take things just a _little_ too far into the realm of passive-aggressive and condescending, and really, this isn't a topic to get so heated over in the first place. Everyone is free to either hate or love the game and no one's wrong in their feelings, be they positive or otherwise.

Please try a bit harder to respect other members of the forum when posting, even those who you may strongly disagree with. Thank you.


----------

